# Micro-Suites - A Permanent Living Solution?



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I read this news with interest. I guess time will tell if micro-suites become a permanent living solution in Canadian cities like Vancouver, or if they end up filling the role of a less expensive 'starter' home.
_CHEAP CONDOS CAUSE FRENZY - Brand-new condos for less than $100,000 caused a buying frenzy in Surrey, Saturday. The micro-suites in the 35-storey Evolve tower at 133rd Street and 103A Avenue attracted a lineup of hundreds of eager investors. Three hundred homes worth about $70 million were sold in an hour-and-a-half-long rush that resulted in a few arguments and heated exchanges among the crowd. “You don’t see that under $100,000 every day,” said Curtis Honey, who drove from Edmonton with his brother to pick up a 316-square-foot micro-suite. Out of 406 homes, about 80 were microsuites – most were gone by the end of the day. The cheapest was listed for $93,900. The tower is going up in Surrey’s West Village, which is expected to become a major hub for the city in coming years. More than 2,800 homes are forecast to be built there over the next seven years._
http://www.castanet.net/news/BC/137364/Cheap-condos-cause-frenzy


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

^ And according to Garth, only one of the 400 was available for that $100K ... the frenzy ... http://www.greaterfool.ca/


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Like sheep to the slaughter. I'm sure there is a ton of tenants who would like to be able to smell their fart from their kitchen, living, dining and bedroom simultaneously. Who needs space?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL! I wonder what's the maintenance fee on these micro-suites and multiply that by 406 units per building? These might be affordable housing and lucrative for developers - win-win?


----------

